# Not sure which tachometer to get



## mbourgeois13 (Jul 9, 2015)

I purchased a boat with a broken tachometer but not sure what to buy to replace it. I have a 1999 yamaha 60 2 stroke. 

Is there a difference between 2 stroke & 4 stroke tachs?
Manusl says alternator puts out 12-6. Does this mesn i have 12 poles?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## safetyfast (Jul 12, 2015)

I bought an electric one on eBay. Works the same on two or four stroke.


----------



## mbourgeois13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Like a tiny tac? I have one of those hooked up now looking to replace the one in my console


----------



## Skiffing (Jul 16, 2015)

12 pole stator? No problem. Many on ebay


----------



## mbourgeois13 (Jul 19, 2015)

What does the 12-6 mean? 12 poles? Which brand tacs are most people using?


----------



## Skiffing (Jul 19, 2015)

Could mean 12 volt 6 amp.

Look it up!

Plenty of web resources to show you parts and maintenance manuals.

Try here:

https://www.iboats.com/Yamaha-Outboard-Parts/dm/view_id.268699?mkwid=ZkQxN45f&crid=9306259818&mp_kw=yamaha%20outboard%20parts&mp_mt=p&pdv=c&cm_mmc=microsoft-_-engine+parts%3abing-_-p-_-yamaha%20outboard%20parts


----------

